# Sharkchum Surf Fishing Seminar



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

SC,

I remember a few years back you did a surf fishing seminar and there was talk of doing another one last year but I never saw if it happened. Any plans to do it again? Would love a chance to learn more from the master and meet some of yall. I know there was a lot of interest in doing another one for those of us that missed it.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't think his wife will let him. I think she rules the roost.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

bearwhiz said:


> I don't think his wife will let him. I think she rules the roost.


Yes she does, but she would never stop me from helping people.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm really sorry I haven't got around to doing another seminar. I wanted to do one last fall when the weather was nice and the fishing was great, but Harvey messed that up. Right now I have a lot of stuff going on at work, plus I'm in the middle of trying to build a house, and it's hard for me to make plans. I've had a lot of people asking me to do another one, but I just don't have the time to dedicate to it right now. Maybe this fall I can try to put one together, providing we don't have another disaster, and I don't end up in the nut house trying to build my house. In the meantime, your more then welcome to try to find me down in Sargent and I'll give you some pointers. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

bearwhiz said:


> I don't think his wife will let him. I think she rules the roost.


IDK about that. She loves the beach and his a great angler herself.


----------



## CiguateraSoup (Oct 2, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> I'm really sorry I haven't got around to doing another seminar. I wanted to do one last fall when the weather was nice and the fishing was great, but Harvey messed that up. Right now I have a lot of stuff going on at work, plus I'm in the middle of trying to build a house, and it's hard for me to make plans. I've had a lot of people asking me to do another one, but I just don't have the time to dedicate to it right now. Maybe this fall I can try to put one together, providing we don't have another disaster, and I don't end up in the nut house trying to build my house. In the meantime, your more then welcome to try to find me down in Sargent and I'll give you some pointers.


I vote we all show up and help you with your house on Saturday and then meet up again on Sunday at the beach!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> IDK about that. She loves the beach and his a great angler herself.


Yeah, she's my SIL. She's good to be around.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Might i suggest going back thru Sharkchum's past post. He has done several on everything from leaders to conditions.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> Might i suggest going back thru Sharkchum's past post. He has done several on everything from leaders to conditions.


I know... but its one thing reading and applying and another thing learning in person! His posts made me go from complete novice to actually being able to consistently produce in an area not known for the greatest fishing.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

sharkchum said:


> I'm really sorry I haven't got around to doing another seminar. I wanted to do one last fall when the weather was nice and the fishing was great, but Harvey messed that up. Right now I have a lot of stuff going on at work, plus I'm in the middle of trying to build a house, and it's hard for me to make plans. I've had a lot of people asking me to do another one, but I just don't have the time to dedicate to it right now. Maybe this fall I can try to put one together, providing we don't have another disaster, and I don't end up in the nut house trying to build my house. In the meantime, your more then welcome to try to find me down in Sargent and I'll give you some pointers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Totally understand... we just finished our Harvey remodel... what an adventure! Good luck. Just figured I would ask since I have been kindof MIA while dealing with our flooded house. Look forward to it when it finally happens!


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Timemachine said:


> Might i suggest going back thru Sharkchum's past post. He has done several on everything from leaders to conditions.


Some really good posts especially on rigging mullet in the surf and leaders.



sharkchum said:


> I'm really sorry I haven't got around to doing another seminar. I wanted to do one last fall when the weather was nice and the fishing was great, but Harvey messed that up. Right now I have a lot of stuff going on at work, plus I'm in the middle of trying to build a house, and it's hard for me to make plans. I've had a lot of people asking me to do another one, but I just don't have the time to dedicate to it right now. Maybe this fall I can try to put one together, providing we don't have another disaster, and I don't end up in the nut house trying to build my house. In the meantime, your more then welcome to try to find me down in Sargent and I'll give you some pointers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I will be fishing Sargent next weekend (22-24) if you see a silver Tundra on the beach with a with a Anna FFA sticker on the back window stop by and say hi, will have cold beer and hopefully a fish or two.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Hopefully you'all have been able to rebuild or remodel after harvey...

Now, when's the next seminar? next 10 days or so will rain, but after that we should be good.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> Hopefully you'all have been able to rebuild or remodel after harvey...
> 
> Now, when's the next seminar? next 10 days or so will rain, but after that we should be good.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


 I'm working on it. Every time I think I can set a date something happens.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I am thinking october 13 would be great because its the only weekend in october I will be able to come down lol


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> I'm working on it. Every time I think I can set a date something happens.


If we could avoid it being 20 degrees this time around that would be great. lol


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

October 13 is around the corner... People are starting to line up... Lol

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> October 13 is around the corner... People are starting to line up... Lol
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


 It's hard for me to plan something that far ahead of time. I'll be down this weekend if you want to come down. I doubt any fish will be caught because of the full moon, but sometimes I get lucky and catch a few.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Weather (and boss) permitting i may come by... You usually go west from the bridge, right?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> Weather (and boss) permitting i may come by... You usually go west from the bridge, right?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


 I'm not sure where I'll be, it depends on the conditions when I get to the beach. If you decide to come down just send me a message and I'll tell you where I'm at.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

